# Feedern



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo Anglerkollegen ,

Ich möchte hier mal einen allgemeinen Thread rund um das Feedern / Feederangeln erstellen . Bis jetzt habe ich hier nichts dergleichen gefunden .

Der Thread soll zum Fragenstellen und Erfahrungsaustausch rund um das Angeln mit dem Korb dienen. 

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Demnach auch hier eine Frage zum Thema :

Welche Montage nutzt ihr ? Ich bevorzuge schon die Schlaufenmontage jedoch habe ich immer wieder die Erfahrung gemacht das diese so gar nicht Verwicklungsfrei ist . Hier habe ich zum Schluss oft die vorgefertigten Schlaufen von Balzer genutzt . 

Die Verwicklungen nehmen mir  den Spaß an der Sache .Meint ihr klassisch mit Anti Tangel
Boom ist ein Versuch wert ? Blos hier entfällt ja der selbshakeffekt der Schlaufe oder sie sehr ist das ? 

Danke für euere antworten


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Meint ihr klassisch mit Anti Tangel
> Boom ist ein Versuch wert ? Blos hier entfällt ja der selbshakeffekt der Schlaufe oder



Hallo Waldschrat1,
wenn man mit einem Anti-Tangle Boom angelt könnte man theoretisch einen Gummistopper ca. 20cm hinter dem Boom platzieren - dann hätte man einen ähnlichen Effekt wie bei der Schlaufenmontage.

Ich persönlich feedere "nur so zum Spaß" und mach da bei der Montage überhaupt kein TamTam. Entweder ich lasse eine Wirbel frei auf der Hauptschnur gleiten und hänge da meinen Futterkorb ein, oder ich lasse gleich den Korb direkt auf der Hauptschnur gleiten. Solange keine besonderen Umstände herrschen, kann man auch so angeln. Ich habe damit auch keine Probleme mit Verwicklungen, ich denke es hat vllt. auch etwas mit der Wurftechnik und dem Wurfstil sowie der Weite die man erzielen muss zu tun. 

Anti Tangle Booms setze ich nur sehr selten ein, ich finde diese Dinger einfach zu "grob".


----------



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort Franz ! 
Mir sind die Booms eben auch zu „grob“ . Das hast du gut umschrieben .
Meinst du nicht das geweicht des Korbes verschiebt den Stopper ?

Werde es wohl die Tage mal so probieren . Korb lose auf der Schnur hat bei mir leider auch oft zu Verwicklungen geführt .

Kannst du mir nen Knoten (als fester stopper ) auf der hauptschnur empfehlen ? Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den „Stopperknoten“ mit einer zweiten Schnur  . Der lässt sich doch bestimmt auch zu leicht verschieben ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Xianeli (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Eine Schlaufenmontage ordentlich gebunden verwickelt sich eigentlich nur selten. Bei mir kommt es nur vor wenn das Vordach zu kurz sein sollte ( dann aber auch nur wenn ich die Montage zu schnell einkaufen)  bei längerem Vordach kein Problem. 

Wichtig ist die Montage im richtigen Moment zu stoppen damit sich das Vorfach vor dem eintauchen ins Wasser gestreckt wird. 

Mit Anti Tangle Boom hatte ich wesentlich häufiger Verwicklungen. Wie Franz sagte kannst du den selbsthakeffekt mit einem gummistopper erzielen


----------



## funkbolek (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ich nutze beim Feedern entweder die Schlaufenmontage oder eben auch ganz simpel mit frei laufendem Wirbel auf der Hs. Gelegentlich presse ich dabei den Haken auch unten in den gefüllten Korb. Ich bilde mir ein, dass dies Verwicklungen während des Wurfs vorbeugt. Dann hast du zwar kein gestrecktes Vorfach, ich angele aber ohnehin meistens mit kurzen Vorfächern und die Fische im Main beissen meist ohnehin ziemlich rabiat.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Coole Idee mit dem Haken in den Korb Funk.
Ach meint ihr ein längeres Vorfach beugt dem prinzipiell vor ?


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



> Meinst du nicht das geweicht des Korbes verschiebt den Stopper ?


Das ist für den Selbsthakeffekt nicht so dramatisch. Aufgrund der dünndrähtigen Haken und der doch eher weicheren Friedfischmäuler klappt das schon mit dem haken der Fische. 

Beim Methodfeedern z.B. verdrallt man ein Stück schnur, macht zwei Achterknoten rein und schiebt da den an sich durchlaufenden Korb drauf. Im Moment des Biss gibt das einen kurzen Widerstand - das reicht oft schon für einen Selbsthakeffekt. 



> Kannst du mir nen Knoten (als fester stopper ) auf der hauptschnur empfehlen ?


Wenn dir das wichtig ist:
Nimm einfach 2 Gummistopper hintereinander. Dann hält das auch nochmal besser.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Alles klar . Danke


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ich nutze auch anti- tangle.:q
Aber verwicklungsfrei ist man damit wirklich nicht, zudem sind die aus Plastik nicht sonderlich haltbar.
Nutze daher die etwas teureren aus Alu.(?)

Zur Schlaufenmontage kann ich mich nicht äußern, da noch nicht getestet ... aber eigentlich wirds mal Zeit|kopfkrat

Ziemlich sichere Methode (für mich)ist auch noch die Futterspirale mit durchlauf-Olivenblei vor der Spirale.
In schnell fließenden Gewässern dann aber leider auch nutzlos#t dafür ist das Futter fix drinnen.^^

Liebe Grüße und euch allen noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Danke auch dir Repti!


----------



## Inni (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Hi,
hatte noch nie Verwicklungen mit der Schlaufenmontage. Ich mache auf den 10cm hinter der großen Schlaufe noch einen Knoten, so versteift sich das Ende noch ein bisschen. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das geweicht des Korbes verschiebt den Stopper ?



Funzt eigentlich ohne Probleme. 

Betrachte solche Kleinteile aber nicht isoliert. 

Der Gesamtaufbau machts.

Selbst der Winkel zwischen Spitze und Schnur hat da Einfluß.

Freilaufende Montagen sind im übrigen gar nicht sooo frei wie oft vermutet..das geht am ehesten noch auf absolut ebenen, harten Grund samt Fischen, welche immer in linearer Schnurrichtung abziehen..

100% Freilauf funktioniert nur als  Basteltischsimulation oder im Swimmingpool 

Ansonsten bremst und ruckelt da immer was an der Montage,Fisch zieht seitlich oder nach oben etc.Schon kommt der freie Durchlauf ins stottern 

Und nicht selten reicht das schon aus, um den Haken bei normal zupackenden Fischen zumindest am Maul "kleben" zu lassen.

Teste doch mal am eigenen Finger, wie wenig Kraft es eigentlich bedarf, um einen scharfen Haken(grösste Fehlerquelle überhaupt) in Feedergängigen Größen/Drahtstärken so kleben zu lassen.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Wo machst du den Knoten hin ? 

Hmm vielleicht liegt es an der Wurftechnik . Wobei ich vorher auch die Schnur abbremse .


----------



## hecht99 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ich kann jetzt nichts über das feine Feedern auf handlange Fische sagen, jedoch auf Satzkarpfen, Schleie, Karausche und Brachsen sehr wohl. Oft reicht schon der Wechsel auf eine härtere Spitze und die Fische haken sich zuverlässig selbst. Dieser Effekt kann durch eine Geflochtene Schnur noch verstärkt werden. Im Stillwasser ist dies im Weitenbereich bis 30 Meter der einzige Vorteil gegenüber der Schwingspitze. Bei vorsichtig beißenden Fischen mit weicher Spitze an der Feederrute hab ich eine weit aus schlechtere Hakquote als mit der Schwingspitze. Sind sie aktiver haken sich an der Feeder mehr von selbst als ich mit der Schwinge verwandeln kann. Und bei den "richtigen" Bisse im Fressrausch ist es egal. Fische beides übrigens mit der Durchlaufmontage ohne Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte noch nie Verwicklungen mit der Schlaufenmontage. Ich mache auf den 10cm hinter der großen Schlaufe noch einen Knoten, so versteift sich das Ende noch ein bisschen. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.



Dito! Feedere auch ausschließlich mit der Schlaufenmontage. 

 Ansonsten ist Feedern eine gute Methode um in weißfischverseuchten Gewässern auch mal größere Brassen, Plötzen, Güstern oder Giebel zu stellen. Zu 99% nehm ich drei bis vier Maden + ein Maiskorn als Köder. Bei den Maiskörnern nehme ich die aromatisierten aus dem Glas. Die sind zwar teurer (um die drei Euro) reichen aber über mehrer Wochen und halten besser am Haken als Dosenmais.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Funzt eigentlich ohne Probleme.
> 
> Betrachte solche Kleinteile aber nicht isoliert.
> 
> ...




Es geht primär darum, dass der Fisch bei Abriss nicht mit dem Feederkorb "im Maul" sein restliches Leben verbringen muss.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht primär darum, dass der Fisch bei Abriss nicht mit dem Feederkorb "im Maul" sein restliches Leben verbringen muss.


Eigentlich selbstverständlich


----------



## RonTom (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Also ich nutze auch nur noch die einfache Durchlaufmontage ohne Anti-Tangle. Schlaufenmontage habe ich auch genutzt und war damit auch zufrieden aber das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eigentlich selbstverständlich




Bei der Schlaufenmontage aber nicht sicher gestellt.
Deswegen wurde bei der CIPS die Durchlaufmontage zur Pflicht.

Deine Erklärung geht leider am Sinn dieser Montage vorbei.


----------



## funkbolek (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Zun Thema Abriss: Ich finde es wichtig, dass der „Schwachpunkt der Montage eben das Vorfach ist, damit der Fisch sich vom Korb lösen kann. Dh der Knoten darf nicht an der HS nachgeben bei Schlaufenmontagen.


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht primär darum, dass der Fisch bei Abriss nicht mit dem Feederkorb "im Maul" sein restliches Leben verbringen muss.



Aus dem gleichen Grund fische ich am Fluss auch nur noch an frei laufender Montage. Ich feedere mit 0.22mm Mono auf Brassen und Köderfisch. Bin ich lange Zeit gut mit gefahren. Dann hat sich aber mal ein starker Karpfen zuerst an die einzele Made und dann ins Holz verirrt und der Schnurbruch erfolge oberhalb der Schlaufen. Da der Karpfen an der Stelle eine absolute Ausnahme dargestellt hat (1 Karpfen in 4 Jahren) und ich nicht auf gröberes Gerät umsteigen möchte bin ich also auf eine Durchlaufmontage umgestiegen. Subjektiv gefiel mir die Schlaufenmontage aber besser. Ich hatte das Gefühl beim Biss näher am Fisch zu sein.

Am See fische ich weiter mit der Schlaufenmontage, da ich da nicht mit Holz zu rechnen habe. Klappt soweit ganz gut.


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Also ich hatte schon diverse Abrisse mit der Schlaufenmontage (kein Fisch, sondern Äste und Co.) allerdings nie an der HS mit dem Korb, sondern immer am Vorfach. Meine Hauptschnur ist relativ üppig dimensioniert (0,28 - 0,30 monofil), da was Sichtbarkeit betrifft eher das Vorfach entscheidend ist. Wenn man nicht weit raus muss und in stehenden Gewässern angelt, kann man ruhig die HS etwas üppiger wählen.


----------



## SigmundFreud (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> [...]Wenn man nicht weit raus muss und in stehenden Gewässern angelt, kann man ruhig die HS etwas üppiger wählen.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich hatte bei dem Abriss auch das Gefühl, dass sich der Futterkorb eventuell im Holz festgesetzt hatte. Das ist natürlich ein Worstcase und der Fisch hängt dann da... Dem kann man nur mit Freilaufmontage begegnen, denke ich. Oder hat mal jemand mit einer Sollbruchstelle, sprich Knoten am oberen Ende Korbschlaufe gefischt? Das sollte ja nicht den Lauf des Futterkorbes stören.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Hmm . Also richtig gebunden ist meine Schlaufe schon . Und fertig Rigs von Balzer oder browning sollten es ja auch sein .

Mach ich dann doch was falsch beim werfen ?oder macht ihr alle euren Haken beim auswerfen in den Futter Korb ?


----------



## Waldschrat1 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ich würde ja mal ein Bild meiner Montage Posten aber keine Ahnung wie das geht .

Verringert ein längeres Vorfach die Gefahr von Verwicklungen an der Schlaufe
?


----------



## geomas (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Haken in den Korb nur beim Method-Feedern mit extrem kurzem Vorfach.

Bin kein Feeder-Spezi, aber seitdem ich kaum noch Wirbel, Einhänger usw. in den Montagen verwende, habe ich weniger Tüdel.


----------



## Ukel (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Den Haken würde ich auf keinen Fall in den Korb tun weil:
- sich der Haken am Drahtkorb verfangen kann
- bei aktiven Fischen der Köder nicht schon im Sinken genommen werden kann (machen Rotaugen gern mal)
- das Vorfach nicht gestreckt am Grund liegt

Die Schlaufenmontage ist schon recht verwicklungsfrei zu werfen, aber wie schon diskutiert wurde, bei Bruch der Hauptschnur schleppt der Fisch das ganze Gerödel mit. 
Eine Durchlaufmontage ist auf jeden Fall besser und verwicklungsfrei zu werfen, Anti-Tangle ist überflüssiges Gebammsel.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal ein Bild meiner Montage Posten aber keine Ahnung wie das geht .



Versuchen wirs mal ohne..

Die Abstandshalterfunktion/Position der kleineren Schlaufe(in die das Vorfach ohne zusätzlichen Wirbel eingeschlauft wird) korrekt? 

Korbbefestigung... Karabinerwirbel oder nur per Snap/Größe? 

Wurfstil kann natürlich auch Quelle des Übels sein..hektisch/ungleichmäßiger Bewegungsablauf, falscher Abstand zwischen Spitze und Montage? 

Hier mal anschaulich ab 12:14
https://youtu.be/OXcZlZzi38A


----------



## Waldschrat1 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ruhrfischer : Vorfach ist am Seitenarm der Schlaufe eingeschlauft .
Korb wird mittels karabinerwirbel (Größe kann ich nicht genau sagen . Jedoch generell so klein wie möglich bei meinen Montagen ) befestigt . Kein Snap hier .


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ich Feedere immer ohne das ganze Gedöns, wie Antitangle oder sowas. Ich lasse den Wirbel für das Körbchen einfach frei auf der Schnur laufen. Um drall am Vorfach zu vermeiden, hänge ich das Vorfach einfach in einen dreifach Microwirbel ein. Fertig ist das.


----------



## funkbolek (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

@ Ukel: Also das mit dem gestreckten Vorfach funktioniert vielleicht auf kurze Distanzen im Stillwasser, nicht aber in nem Fluss mit halbwegs anständiger Strömung. Bei mir zumindest nicht. In der Zeit zwischen Aufkommen auf der Wasseroberfläche und absinken hat man kaum Einfluss darauf, wo das Vorfach hintrudelt, wenn es vom schweren Korb hinterhergezogen wird Richtung Gewässergrund. Zum Thema verfangen im Korb: Die Gefahr halte ich für vernachlässigbar, ich nutze erstens keine Körbe mit großen Maschen, und zweiten stecke ich den Haken nicht mega tief in den Korb sondern eigtl an den Rand der Füllung und mache dann noch bisschen zusätzliches Futter drauf. Ich hab noch nie beim Einholen einen im Korb hängenden Haken gehabt. 
Zum Thema Bisse in der Absinkphase: Ja, das stimmt, die kriegt man eher nicht mit. Aber da frag ich mich, ob ich die im Main überhaupt mitbekommen würde.


----------



## Ukel (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

@funkbolek: im Fluss wird ein freies Vorfach vom Korb in gestreckter Form Richtung Grund gezogen und wenn der Korb am Grund angekommen ist, in Richtung Strömung unterhalb vom Korb gestreckt zum Liegen kommen. Vor allem bei stärkerer Strömung, wie du schreibst, ist das natürlich ganz klar, denke ich. 
Absinkphase: wenn du in stärkerer Strömung angelst, ist diese natürlich sehr kurz, da der Köder durch den Strömungseinfluss sehr schnell zum Boden gedrückt wird. Vor allen in stehenden Gewässern, aber auch bei leichter Strömung ist in dieser Phase durchaus mit Bissen zu rechnen und diese sind auch meistens wahrnehmbar.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein Verbergen des Köders im Korb nicht notwendig, bei einer passenden Montage und Wurftechnik hat man nur sehr selten Vertüdelungen des Vorfachs. Mir fällt kein Feederangler ein (ich kenne da einige), der so etwas macht. Da musst du wohl noch ein paar Dinge optimieren #6


----------



## funkbolek (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ich denke jeder hat so seine eigene Erfahrungen. Ich finde, dass man aus den eigenen Methoden kein Dogma machen darf. Es gibt kein richtig oder falsch. Ich feedere seit ca 25 Jahren bin da ziemlich flexibel 
Deine Anmerkungen zum Strecken des Vorfachs halte ich für theoretisch richtig, aber in der Praxis ist das nicht so leicht, da du nicht in einem idealen physikalischen Umfeld angelst (zB Winkel der Schnur und des Vorfachs zur Strömungsrichtung). Ich glaube kaum, dass das Vorfach unter Wasser“gestreckt“ zu Boden geht. Ich bevorzuge deswegen die gesamte Montage kurz zu ziehen nach Aufkommen auf dem Boxen,  dadurch den Korb zu leeren UND das Vorfach so auszustrecken.


----------



## DrDosenbier (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge deswegen die gesamte Montage kurz zu ziehen nach Aufkommen auf dem Boxen, dadurch den Korb zu leeren UND das Vorfach so auszustrecken.



Genau kurz danach habe ich die meisten Bisse beim Feedern. Das Futter wir nochmal kurz aufgewirbelt und der Köder liegt direkt im Futter.


----------



## funkbolek (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Was bedeutet „in der Regel“ und wer ist „man“? Ich erhebe hier keinen Anspruch darauf, dass „man“ irgendwas irgendwie nur so macht oder irgendwie nicht macht, sondern habe lediglich gesagt, wie ich es „MANCHMAL“ handhabe. Wenn hier jemand mein er hat die einzig RICHTIGE Methode soll er halt so angeln
und sich freuen, mit der RICHTIGEN Methode zu fischen


----------



## Ukel (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

@funkbolek: jedem das seine, ich sehe da einzelne Punkte etwas anders, schließlich kann ich auf eine mindestens ebensolange Erfahrung im Feedern zurückgreifen wie du und das auch nicht so ganz erfolglos. Aber die kleinen Unterschiede machen das Angeln halt interessant. Was heute geht, kann morgen schon wieder falsch sein. Flexibel bleiben ist und bleibt das Motto.


----------



## funkbolek (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Ukel, dem schließe ich mich an. Das Wichtigste ist in der Tat flexibel und offen zu bleiben, eigene Erfahrungen zu machen und seine Methoden zu hinterfragen. In dem Sinne: Petri Heil und viel Erfolg beim Feedern, ob nun mit kurzem oder langem Vorfach, Durchlauf- oder Schlaufenmontage, großem
oder kleinem Haken. #6|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Feedern*

Wenn ich in den Schnurclip werfe streckt sich die Montage sowieso, daher kann ich die Diskussion nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Generell ist auch die Wahl der Montage eher am Zielfisch gekoppelt und dem Beißverhalten.

Rund um: Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. ;+


----------

